# Pineider Power Reserve



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

I just purchased this Pineider Power Reserve watch from another member. As you probably already know, the famous Italian paper company Pineider's now discontinued watches were manufactured by Anonimo. B-)

I'll take some better pictures including wrist shots when it arrives later this week, but in the meantime here are some pics of watch that were taken by its previous owner. ;-)


----------



## Victor Boyd (Feb 11, 2006)

XTrooper said:


> I just purchased this Pineider Power Reserve watch from another member. As you probably already know, the famous Italian paper company Pineider's now discontinued watches were manufactured by Anonimo. B-)
> 
> I'll take some better pictures including wrist shots when it arrives later this week, but in the meantime here are some pics of watch that were taken by its previous owner. ;-)


Congrats Steve,

That looks like a beautiful watch indeed .

All the best,
Vic


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, Vic! I'm really looking forward to getting this one on my wrist. B-)


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Really poor pics by previous owner.Does not do the watch justice it deserves!


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't call them poor, but I'll be able to take some nice closeup shots with my Canon S1 IS digital. B-)


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Kidding Steve.I have a Canon EOD 20D(WITH A LOT OF EXTRAS) sitting with me I do not use.Instead take pics with my Power Shot A95.


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

rajenmaniar said:


> Kidding Steve.I have a Canon EOD 20D(WITH A LOT OF EXTRAS) sitting with me I do not use.Instead take pics with my Power Shot A95.


LOL I figured as much! :-!


----------

